

History of Visual Development: Imagine There’s no IDEs It’s Difficult if You Try - CrankyBear
http://www.mendix.com/think-tank/the-history-of-visual-development-environments-imagine-theres-no-ides-its-difficult-if-you-try/

======
marssaxman
Traditional unix-style command line development hasn't gone away. As with most
technological shifts, IDE market share has grown very quickly and has come to
seem normal, but that doesn't mean the previous approach has stopped being
useful. I would guess that in absolute terms there are as many people writing
code sans IDE as ever. When you consider the growth in web services, and the
fact that people coding in languages like Python and Ruby often just use plain
text editors, it may well be the case that the popularity of IDEs has already
peaked.

